

Ask PG:What happened with the saved link? - german


======
divia
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=85273>

~~~
german
Thanks.

------
rms
I liked it better when it was in the top navbar as well... now it takes an
extra click for me to look at my saved links.

